# 600 visitor visa processing time



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

I'm an Indian citizen and have been leaving in USA for 15 years on green card. My husband and kids are US citizen. We are planning to Australia to celebrate my daughter's bday and already bought the tickets for 24th may, without knowing it takes forever to get Australian visa for Indian citizen. I mailed all the paper works on 21st of April and still haven't received any acknowledgement letter. We are freaking out as we already bought our tickets. How long is it taking to get tourist visa these days?

Thank you!


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

It depends on the Consulate that will be looking over your application. Mine was processed in three weeks but it was submitted to the Washington office and processed in Belgrade for some reason. Hope you'll get yours in time!


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Thank you!! I've also submitted Application to Washington office. when did you submit the application? And when did you get acknowledgement letter from them?


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

I submitted all the paperwork on March 9 and the rejection letter (yes, it was a rejection) came on March 24th.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

What was the reason of rejection?


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Apparently I didn't prove I don't intend to stay there after my visa expires. I applied once again this month, submitted my paperwork on May 4th.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

I hope you get the visa this time. It's very frustrating. Did you get acknowledgement letter? I Have been trying to get the application status since morning without any success.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

I didn't get an acknowledgement letter but I didn't get one the last time either. I use their website to check the status of my application, it should work for you too.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

How do you check the status in the website, without any reference number?


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

I applied online and I have a reference number in my Immi account.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Indian citizen have to mail all the paper work to the embassey, and as soon as they receive the paper, they are suppose to register the application and send me acknowledgement letter with the reference number to check the status. I still haven't received anything, it's been more than 2-weeks, while my family got their visa in 10 min as they are US citizen.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Oh, I didn't know that. Sorry to hear it's such a complicated process for Indian citizens. Are you sure you can't apply online? It would save you a lot of trouble later down the line.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Yeah, we checked everywhere before mailing the application on 21st April. I'm trying to reach their Canadian number to check visa status since morning. I called Washington embassy in the morning they told me to call Canada to check the status. The automated machine keeps saying because of the high volume they are not taking any calls. I've wasted my whole day to find out the status of my application. I think I'm going to apply for US citizenship..


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, it would be a good move on the long run. It's disappointing how different they treat people of different nationalities and citizenships.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

True!! But I've never seen any embassey taking such a long time to give a reference number. You can get japan visa in 5-days( we are also planning to go Japan).


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm guessing it has something to do with the recent, new laws regarding visas passed by the Australian government. They claimed it was focused on other types of visas that would actually allow you to apply for residency or citizenship once you got there but I have a sneaky suspicion all visas will be harder to get from now on.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Oh, ok!! I wish I knew about all of this. I'd have applied earlier.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

It took effect on April 20, just a day before you applied, to make things worse


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

This explains a lot.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

When I called Washington, they gave me a Australian number, after staying 1hr and 25 mins on hold, they told me my application is still not in the system..


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Man, that's tough... I still hope it's going to be sorted out in time for you. Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Finally received the acknowledgement letter, and the status says received.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Yay! Glad to hear that! Hope the application is processed in time! Good luck!


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Thank you.. what is the status of your application? Mine still says received.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Mine also says received. It's getting processed I guess. It will take some time, at least another week.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Oh,ok. Shouldn't it be saying "processing" then? I sent a email to embassy, and their reply was," You may wish to consider rearranging your travel plans".


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't really know, maybe? I didn't pay attention the last time and I don't know exactly what stages are listed on the website. I'm just gonna have to wait as I'm not pressed by a fixed timeline as it happens in your case. If you got that reply from the embassy, it seems like you're gonna miss your flight.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Lucky you!! I am just going to wait till this Friday, and then rethink of our travel plan.


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Hey, just now received my visa. I can not still believe it. Thank you!! I hope you get your visa soon too.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

OMG, that must be a sort of record! Congrats! Have a great time in Australia!


----------



## Lavi_USA (May 8, 2017)

Thank you!! Booking flights to Fiji also..


----------

